# Is it too late in the season to take cuttings?



## AJS2154 (1/1/16)

I have a first year (grown from rhizome) cascade plant growing like crazy in my back yard. I was speaking with a mate of mine about the plant and thought I could take a cutting from it.

Is January too late to be taking a cutting? I have potting mix, rooting powder etc, just not sure if it would die off around autumn - winter if I do it now. 

Thanks in advance, Anthony.


----------



## blotto (1/1/16)

Hi Anthony, I have a few cuttings I started about 3 or 4 weeks ago. I did let them get a bit hot and not many have survived, but the ones that did are now going strong and they should be plenty big enough before winter. I used a little green house but that's probably not necessary in summer.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (2/1/16)

Not to late AJ about the right time to do it, don't use a fresh green part of the stem though.


----------



## Bribie G (2/1/16)

I'd try it with some woody section. You could try using Hortico Professional Cutting and Seed Raising Mixture, and use the rooting powder of course.

Lass at Bunnings didn't bat an eyelid when I asked where it was.

BTW I'm only striking croton cuttings at the moment, seems to be ideal weather for propagating stuff.


----------



## AJS2154 (2/1/16)

Thanks for the responses guys. I will have a swing and see what happens.

Yeah, the girls at Bunnings might know where the rooting powder is stored, but SWMBO has no idea where it is kept.

I will let you know how it goes. All the best, Anthony


----------



## Bribie G (2/1/16)

We're rootin for you.


----------



## Everest (3/1/16)

dont do it the hard way....





just put some cuttings in water for a few weeks...when the roots are grown enough, plant them, ive had 100% success with them so far... i have to give them away ha

goodluck


----------



## malt and barley blues (4/1/16)

To do it properly Anthony have a read of how they do it commercially, (link provided) taking particular notice of the first sentence, its a bit like growing tomatoes if you take a cutting off a hybrid tomato then you don't know what you will end up with, that's why the rhizomes are the best source of increasing the hop populace.
http://www.willingham-nurseries.co.uk/propagation.html


----------



## AJS2154 (4/1/16)

Thanks for all the responses guys......even one of the boys rooting for me. Who would have thought?

Only appropriate that you are doing it the hard way Everest, we are all doing it the hard way when you think about it. Buying beer is easy but no fun after all, same goes for hops propagation.

Thanks for the link malty, I will try that method too at the end of the season.


----------

